# Display keeps suspending after inactivty - I can't stop it!



## caesius (Jul 4, 2010)

I do not want the screen to be power managed in any way. I have tried to achieve this but it turns off after a period of inactivity regardless.

I have already: 

1. turned off all options for power management I can through the KDE4 control center, and checked that the physical screen itself doesn't have any options in its hardware menu. 

2. Commented out the DPMS option in my xorg.conf

It is getting frustrating watching movies only to have the screen go black all the time. Ideas on what else I could do to stop the display suspending?


----------



## hedgehog (Jul 4, 2010)

I don't know how to turn it off. but when I watching films using mplayer, screen doesn't go blank after 15 mins. in dragon and kplayer (fronted to mplayer) - it does.


----------



## Beastie (Jul 4, 2010)

caesius said:
			
		

> 2. Commented out the DPMS option in my xorg.conf


Don't.

Set them to zero:

```
Section "ServerFlags"
    [...]
    Option "BlankTime" "0"
    Option "StandbyTime" "0"
    Option "SuspendTime" "0"
    Option "OffTime" "0"
    [...]
EndSection
```


----------

